# Besoins en remplacements



## MAM971 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je suis prof des écoles. Anciennement AssMat, j'envisage depuis quelques années de me reconvertir à nouveau. Cependant j'aimerais un poste d'AssMat un peu souple et je me demande s'il est envisageable de ne fonctionner qu'avec des remplacements. Par exemple dans une grande ou moyenne ville, mettre en avant ce profil donné à mon activité et recevoir toute l'année les enfants confiés aux Ass Mat qui prennent des congés. Qu'en pensez-vous? Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Faire que des remplacements 🤔, je pense que ça va être compliqué , notre métier et précaire du jour au lendemain on peu être licencié  si vous faite que des remplacements il va vous falloir trouver des contrats en permanence et aucun salaire un peu près fixe , vous allez vous retrouver avec des mois a 0 ou peu de salaire 
Je pense que c est pas viable


----------



## liline17 (24 Novembre 2022)

je me tournerai vers les MAM, possible qu'elles aient des besoins, soit pour que les AM travaillent un jour de moins dans la semaine, en alternance, pour les congés sans solde, maternité, ou arrêt maladie, par contre, vous devrez faire un demande d'agrément pour chaque MAM où vous travaillerez, le gros avantage pour vous est que vous n'avez pas à réaménager votre maison pour l'accueil des petits.


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Ce sera aléatoire et vous n'en vivrez pas.
Si plein d'ass mat prennent leurs CP en Juillet et que les parents prennent août, vous aurez 20 demandes pour juillet, mais vous ne pourrez en prendre que 4 max. Voire 5 si le 5° fait moins de 50h dans l'année.
Et les autres mois.
Ici, quand une famille cherche pour un remplacement, le RPE relaye sa demande.
Bah je peux vous dire que quand il y en a 4 ou 5 par an c'est un grand max....
Les PE qui ont besoin de remplacer une ass mat qui part 4 mois en congés mater, ça peut être stable 4 mois.
Pour ceux dont l'ass mat est absente 8 ou 15 j, les PE préfèrent poser des congés ou s'arranger avec de la famille plutôt que de perdre des heures à rencontrer une autre ass mat, remplir un contrat, passer des heures à faire les papiers de rupture, et surtout balancer leur enfant pour 8/15 j chez une inconnue chez qui il ne s'adaptera peut-être pas en 8 jours.
Projet voué à l'échec financier...


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Si l'idée est de le faire en plus d'être prof (et donc uniquement pendant les vacances scolaires), pourquoi pas car alors financièrement tu ne compteras pas dessus.
Je suppose qu'il faut une ville assez dynamique mais pas que...
Perso, depuis 20 ans, aucun de mes employeurs n'a jamais eut besoin d eme remplacer durant mes vacances, tout simplement parce que comme on est obligé de les poser très à l'avance, ils ont le temps de les poser en même temps que moi aussi.
Les demandes de remplacements se font plutôt pour maladie de l'AM et là c'est toute l'année...


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

Comme Griselda,
En 30 ans bientôt, les parents n'ont jamais eu besoin de trouver quelqu'un pour me remplacer.
Dès l'entretien je précise que je prends une semaine au printemps, 4 en Août et que je fais le pont de l'Ascension.
Donc les parents le savent d'avance et soit ne signent pas avec moi car eux ont forcément Juillet par exemple, soit s'arrangent avec les papis mamies si ils ne prennent que 3 semaines l'été. Jamais un seul des 38 enfants que j'ai accueillis n'a vu une autre ass mat que moi en 30 ans.
Et moi, en tant qu'ass mat, j'ai dépanné une fois une famille pour 5 jours en 2006, une fois une famille pour 1 journée en 2009.
Et là en attendant l'ouverture de la crèche où 2 familles ont obtenu une place, j'en ai dépannée une 2 semaines et une autre 1 mois. Mais c'est vraiment car la crèche devait ouvrir au 1er septembre et que finalement les travaux ont eu du retard...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Novembre 2022)

Griselda la postante parle de reconversion donc je ne pense pas que ça soit en + de son métier prof des écoles 

Moi ça fait 10 ans que je suis Assmat et jamais mes PE on eu besoin de me remplacer , soit il s arrangeait avec la famille soit avec leur travail , j ai eu qu une fois un arrêt de 15 jours a cause du covid 

J ai remplacer une fois une collègue pendant 2 mois suite à une opération sinon jamais on a se style de demande


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

J'ai une collègue qui ne travaille que comme cela ... mais elle est à la retraite et c'est un complément pour elle. Elle travaille les mercredis et les vacances scolaires et fait quelques remplacements le reste du temps. Elle part en vacances en décalé des vacances scolaires (moins cher pour les locations).


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 
C'est exactement pareil par chez moi. Pourtant entre ma ville et la ville voisine (imbriquées l'une dans l'autre) on est plus de 22000 habitants.
Et avec les 2 tout de suite à côté (moins de 3 km) on monte à 32000.
Sauf si il y a un conjoint à côté qui a un salaire pour faire vivre la maison, ce projet n'est pas viable financièrement.
@Catie6432 
Ta collègue perçoit une retraite pour assurer une sécurité financière.  Elle fait juste ça pour arrondir les fins de mois. Mais ça ne lui suffirait pas pour en vivre je suppose si elle ne touchait pas sa retraite.


----------



## Pioupiou (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Il faut penser à  votre retraite car vous risquez de ne pas avoir tous vos trimestres de valider et déjà que la retraite n'est pas bien grosse.


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

Je suis proche de la retraite, donc je vais aller jusqu'au bout en tant qu'ass mat. Mais j'aurais 15 ou 20 ans de moins, je pense que je me serais tournée vers prof des écoles.... 
Au départ, après mon bac (C à l'époque) j'avais attaqué des études pour être prof de physique/chimie, mais le décès de mon papa, ma maman femme au foyer, mon petit frère encore à la maison, j'ai du lâcher pour entrer dans la vie active. J'ai passé 12 ans dans le tourisme en débutant stagiaire et en finissant chef de produits.
Mais prof était mon idée de départ.
Et prof des écoles c'est le graal... En congés 4 mois par an, des semaines de 4 jours..... Une maison qui serait rangée quand je rentre et pas des journées qui font 7h30/18h30. Un salaire assuré, pas la PMI sur le dos pour un oui pour un non....


----------



## B29 (24 Novembre 2022)

Votre projet me semble pas viable financièrement et être en recherche permanent de contrat c'est super stressant . Il y aura sûrement de grandes périodes sans salaire.
Restez professeur des écoles me semble plus judicieux même si ce travail devient de plus en plus difficile, au moins vous aurez un revenu fixe tous les mois.


----------



## liline17 (24 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91, tu sembles largement idéaliser le métier de professeur des écoles, oui, ils ont 16 semaines de vacances, mais ils gèrent aussi leurs enfants, car étant à la maison, la plupart gardent leurs enfants, pourtant, ils doivent aussi faires les corrections de leurs élèves, préparer leurs cours (c'est très long!) et faire des formations, en réalité, entre les temps de trajets, les réunions, et les RDV avec les parents d'élèves, ils font beaucoup plus d'heures qu'on ne le pense.
Au niveau des collèges, ils font moins d'heures


----------



## Mimipoupina (24 Novembre 2022)

Ça me paraît compliqué aussi, en 11 ans je n'ai été absente que 2 fois pour des opérations (3 semaines d'arrêt en 2015 et 3 semaines d'arrêt en 2022 )  les familles se sont arrangées entre le télétravail et les grands-parents car pour si peu de temps pas envie de s'embêter à faire la paperasse de contrat/rupture et surtout une inconnue sans adaptation pour leur bb ça leur faisait peur ! Du coup je ne sais pas s'il y a tant de travail que ça pour les AM "remplaçante" ...


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Liline on ne va pas non plus plaindre les instits !!! perso j'ai fait environ 3 remplacements dans ma vie de nounou de 2 à 10 mois de durée pour le plus long ... mon arrêt de travail pour ma part le plus long a été de moins de 3 mois puis 2 fois 3 semaines pour des opérations ... alors je ne pense pas que vous pourrez travailler que sur des remplacements ...


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

@liline17
J'ai dans mon entourage très proche 3 instits et 2 profs (dont la marraine de mon fils aîné qui était avec moi depuis le lycée et qui elle a mené son capès de prof de physique/chimie au bout).
Alors oui, au lycée, il faut du temps pour préparer ses cours (surtout que depuis quelques années les programmes changent souvent), oui il y a les réunions parents/prof, les conseils de classe, les bulletins à remplir chaque trimestre, quelques réunions (car il n'y en a pas 50 non plus.....). Les copies à corriger... Mais un prof de lycée à temps plein c'est 27h de cours (18h à temps partiel). Et ils sont payés 12 mois de l'année, même pendant les VS. Donc ces quelques heures qu'ils font en plus leur sont largement payées sur les heures où ils ne bossent pas. Si sur les 16 semaines de vacances on enlève les 5 semaines de CP légales dans le droit du travail, il en reste 11, et le travail qu'ils doivent faire "hors heures de cours" ne leur prend pas 11 semaines.
Les copies à corriger, il faut savoir que 90% des profs les corrigent pendant que d'autres classes ont un devoir sur table et qu'il n'y a donc pas de cours à faire cette heure là. Un prof en lycée, à partir de début juin ne fait plus cours, cause BAC.....
Au pire ils font de la surveillance de bac. Et ensuite, s'ils sont réquisitionnés pour corriger les copies de BAC ou assister aux jurys, c'est payé EN PLUS de leur salaire.... (3 euros je crois par copie corrigée). Alors que c'est sur Juin et du temps scolaire, donc ça pourrait faire partie de leur travail.
Les profs des écoles travaillent 8h30/11h30-13h30/16h30 4 jours par semaine.  Les cahiers beaucoup les corrigent sur leurs 2h du midi. D'ailleurs une loi disait que les instits ne devaient plus sortir les cahiers de l'école. Pas de conseils de classe, 1 ou 2 réunions avec les parents dans l'année. Et quelques infimes mercredis matins à consacrer à l'Education Nationale.
Donc on est quand même sur un rythme très cool.
Après c'est sûr qu'entre enseigner en école privée ou dans des établissements de bourgeois.... ou enseigner dans des Zup ou Zep c'est autre chose.
Mais là encore, ceux qui acceptent ces postes ont des majorations de salaires, et cumulent des points bien plus vite que les autres, pour être ensuite prioritaires sur les mutations "très prisées".
Et niveau salaire, ils ne sont pas à plaindre non plus si on ramène leur salaire à un taux horaire.
De toute façon, c'est comme tout métier. Quand on le choisit, on sait ce qu'on doit en attendre.
Une Ass mat, elle pense qu'elle va devoir prendre soin d'enfants, avoir pour rôle de les éveiller à la vie, être une présence rassurante en l'absence des parents. Elle ne pense pas qu'elle va devoir se battre avec des employeurs pour avoir ses salaires de payés, devoir finir 1h plus tard car le PE ne sait pas respecter les horaires, avoir la PMI sur le dos pour un oui pour un non.... Subir des dénonciations anonymes calomnieuses d'on ne sait même pas qui.....
Donc si je devais revenir 30 ans en arrière, je pense que je serai plus peinarde en devenant Instit... Et encore, moi je n'ai jamais eu d'impayés ou de parents lourdingues....


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait Nanou ...


----------



## kikine (24 Novembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> Nanou91, tu sembles largement idéaliser le métier de professeur des écoles, oui, ils ont 16 semaines de vacances, mais ils gèrent aussi leurs enfants, car étant à la maison, la plupart gardent leurs enfants, pourtant, ils doivent aussi faires les corrections de leurs élèves, préparer leurs cours (c'est très long!) et faire des formations, en réalité, entre les temps de trajets, les réunions, et les RDV avec les parents d'élèves, ils font beaucoup plus d'heures qu'on ne le pense.
> Au niveau des collèges, ils font moins d'heures


heuuuuu ouais...
ma mère était professeur des écoles... les cahiers étaient rarement a la maison
quant à l'année de cours a préparer à la maison sur les grandes vacances, oui je te l'accorde c'est long, mais c'était très loin d'être fait tous les ans.. les réunions sont très peu nombreuses, les rdv parents idem...
en ce qui concerne les formations.....  LOL je n'ai JAMAIS vu ma mère obligée de partir en formation....

oui c'est un métier fatiguant moralement ils sont de moins en moins respectés par leurs élèves et leur parents, et surtout par les dirigeants qui n'ont aucune idée de ce qu'est réellement les besoins du terrain (surtout de nos jours..) mais quand même, ils sont loin d'être les plus à plaindre


----------



## MAM971 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
merci pour vos réponses qui me sont très précieuses. J'ai exercé pendant 10 ans en crèche familiale avant de passer le concours de PE (Prof écoles). Ma question ne concernait pas le boulot de pE mais puisque certaines d'entre vous l'abordent, ce sont juste deux métiers totalement différents. Pour ma part, et tous les profs ne fonctionnent pas comme moi, y compris des différences selon qu'on est en collège et lycée ou en école.. pour ma part donc, PE c'est quitter ma maison 11 heures par jour de 6h30 à 17h30, manger sur place en bossant et rentrer avec 2heures de preps minimum pour le lendemain. De vacances dont la première moitié sert à cloturer la période et la seconde à préparer la suivante. Alors, est-ce qu'on plaint les profs, je ne sais pas, chacun fait bien ce qu'il veut avec ce qu'il connait du sujet.. Je me souviens de mon métier d'Ass Mat et des nombreux inconvénients, je ne l'idéalise pas du tout, j'ai juste gardé la flamme pour lui et tentais d'envisager les choses autrement, selon un autre mode que j'avais connu. Je pensais que les rempla pouvaient permettre une activité régulière mais vos commentaires me font comprendre que non, à part en MAM, peut être.. Et effectivement, la retraite ne sera ps complète.. Bref, alors ce sera une reconversion classique avec des enfants à l'année , les mêmes contraintes que vous et probablement une belle perte de salaire à la clef! Quand je suis partie il y a 20 ans c'était environ 700 euros par enfant en moyenne par mois.. Bonne journée à ttes et merci beaucoup pour les réponses!


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

La question financière est très subjective, ça dépend de l'offre et la demande.
Perso, depuis 20 ans, ne travaillant qu'en AC même à temps plein je n'ai jamais eut plus de 600€net de salaire/enft... et je suis loin d'avoir que des temps plein...

Donc si ton idée est d'abandonner ton métier de prof alors là financièrement je doute que tu puisses gagner ta vie qu'en faisant des remplacements, sans compter que c'est loin d'être la partie la plus facile de notre métier: récupérer un enfant qui une à peine adapté à toi repartira...
Après, si tu obtiens un Agrément pour 4 enfants tu peux toujours conserver la 4eme place seulement pour des remplacements et les 3 autres en contrats régulier?!

Et pour revenir au metier de prof, j'ai souvent eut des PE profs et ils fonctionnaient tous comme toi: allouer beaucoup de temps personnel pour préparrer et corriger ainsi que des formations, des reunions, sans compter les demandes regulières d'une entrevue avec un Parent d'élève. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire qu'être profs c'est ultra cool, pas plus qu'AM...


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

700 euros par enfant il y a 20 ans c'est déjà très bien surtout pour la campagne ! maintenant je pense qu'en ville c'est beaucoup plus par enfant pour temps plein ... donc tout dépend où vous habitez ? et comme dans tous métiers il y a ceux et celles qui se donnent du mal pour bien le faire et puis il y a les gens-foutistes ... qui en font le moins possible !!! et oui çà existe ...


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Novembre 2022)

Ma voisine institutrice a la belle vie, je ne la vois jamais sur ses cours ... toujours dehors avec ses enfants et/ou des copains de ses enfants

Idem la voisine a ma fille, elle profite de ses enfants et n’est pas sur ses cours.

Avoir un complément de salaire ... 

faire du repassage à 15€ de l’heure et ils viennent chercher leur corbeille en + SI déclaré donc en + pour la retraite


----------



## MAM971 (24 Novembre 2022)

Merci à ttes, je crois que tout est clair. Je vais désormais prendre le temps de repenser mon projet de reconversion à la lumière de vos remarques, bonne continution merci


----------



## Ysnoa (25 Novembre 2022)

J'adore vous lire, ça me change les idées et me donne un autre regard que le mien sur l'éducation, dès le plus jeune âge. Mais alors là quand même, c'est moche de parler de ce qu'on ne connait pas assez 
"Jamais sur ses cours", euh peu de gens me voient travailler entre 20h30 et 23h...30/minuit hein, cela ne veut pas dire que je ne le fais pas.. Je fais beaucoup de sport et j'essaie de ne pas sacrifier mes enfants donc de vivre normalement le plus souvent possible mais je refuse qd mm beaucoup d'invitations et le dimanche après-midi quand je n'ai pas d'autre obligation je suis dans ma classe.
"Loi qui interdit de reprendre les cahiers" connais pas 🤔 et heureusement car il me faudrait alors un lit de camp 🤣.
J'aime mon métier et je ne m'en plains pas plus que la majorité des gens ne se plaignent du leur, mais ce que je peux en lire ou en entendre de si souvent faux me rend de plus en plus triste 😥.
Et vous savez quoi (lol, "vengeance à 2 sous") quand j'étais enfant/ado ma voisine était la plus bronzée du village, et tellement un comportement différent entre quand elle recevait des gens et le reste de la journée, que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire confiance à une personne inconnue pour confier mes enfants donc ils sont allés en crèche... je vous laisse deviner son métier 😂 et pourtant je ne me permets pas de généraliser sur un forum ou les réseaux sociaux  
Bonne continuation à toutes et tous.


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

Ysnoa a dit: 


> Et vous savez quoi (lol, "vengeance à 2 sous") quand j'étais enfant/ado ma voisine était la plus bronzée du village, et tellement un comportement différent entre quand elle recevait des gens et le reste de la journée, que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire confiance à une personne inconnue pour confier mes enfants donc ils sont allés en crèche..


moi non plus je n'ai jamais pu, en revanche je n'ai pas pu les mettre en crèche non plus... et vu les retours que j'en ai des crèches... (par ceux qui y travaillent, des parents...) brrrr j'en ai froid dans le dos...


----------



## liline17 (25 Novembre 2022)

Ysona, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous, j'ai du mal à comprendre cette vision du métier d'enseignant, alors que beaucoup d'AM se plaignent qu'on ne les considère pas au travail sous prétexte qu'on travail à notre domicile, nous aussi nous avons des moments de calme dans nos jardins, mais on ne voit pas les coup de feu des repas er d'autres moments dans la journée.
Je pense aussi que comme dans bien des métier, surtout ceux qui ne sont pas sous surveillance constante d'un patron, il y en a qui font bien leur boulot et d'autres non, les enseignants que je connais bien, décrivent une situation proche de la votre


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui liline17. En effet comme partout il y a le meilleur comme le pire. 
Mes 3 enfants 26,24 et 22 ans on eu la même enseignante à quelques années d'écart : mêmes cours au mot près et mêmes interrogations. Et je ne parle pas des arrêts maladie !  
Par contre, ils ont eu d'autres enseignants très investis et passionnés par leur métier. 
On ne peut pas généraliser. 
Mais en tout cas, ce n'est pas en embrassant le métier d'assistant maternel que l'on fera baisser son nombre d'heures de travail ni sa charge mentale ! Et ne parlons pas du manque de reconnaissance de notre profession !


----------



## Mimipoupina (25 Novembre 2022)

Chantou tu abuses en disant ça ! "Ma voisine institutrice a la belle vie, je ne la vois jamais sur ses cours ... toujours dehors avec ses enfants et/ou des copains de ses enfants. Idem la voisine a ma fille, elle profite de ses enfants et n’est pas sur ses cours" 
Tu ne vis pas chez elle j'imagine, qui te dit qu'elle ne bosse pas jusqu'à très tard le soir/la nuit pour profiter de sa famille en journée ! C'est mal de juger comme ça, on est les 1ère à en pâtir avec tous ces PE qui pensent qu'on fout rien de nos journées à coller les enfants devant la télé pendant qu'on se la coule douce sur le canapé, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Ysona

Oh la la maintenant c’est l’inverse *les parents par chez moi ne veulent PLUS DU TOUT de la crèche*. Le GROS problème il n’y a presque plus d’assistantes maternelles une « sacré claque » pour tout le monde ! PÉNURIE d’AM un comble mais la réalité par chez moi


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 

« la même enseignante à quelques années d'écart : mêmes cours au mot près et mêmes interrogations. Et je ne parle pas des arrêts maladie ! »

Exactement et la voisine à ma fille qui a 2 enfants en bas âge et qui est copine avec ma fille le dit elle-même, elle fait la même chose tous les ans, donc elle connaît son job de toute façon et c’est l’essentiel que les parents demandent. 

*Après tout, il ne faut pas se mentir, elle a choisi ce métier AUSSI pour être cool au niveau horaires et vacances  *


----------



## Ysnoa (25 Novembre 2022)

J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir ne les laisser que quelques heures par semaine à la crèche, car  2 rapprochés puis temps partiel après le 2eme et mamie allait les rechercher dès qu'elle quittait. Et c'était une petite structure qui venait d'ouvrir récemment, bien accompagnée par la mairie.
Mais mon travail et mes nerfs en ont pâtit car j'étais sensée réaliser mes préparations en leur présence, douce utopie 🤪, il aurait fallu que Griselda croise ma vie pour que je les laisse autant que si j'avais un travail à l'extérieur 
Pour ceux qui font la même chose tous les ans, tant mieux pour eux, ça me paraît compliqué au vu des différences entre les enfants mais je conçois que cela existe. Perso, parfois par obligation parfois par choix j'ai enchaîné segpa, établissement psycho-moteur, ce1-ce2, GS-CP, gs-cp-ce1, cp-ce1, cp-ce1-ce2, dont 6 années de demande de temps partiel refusé donc à part mon année de cp-ce1 où là oui j'ai profité de la vie plus que la moyenne car pas d'enfants nécessitant des adaptations+ bonne maîtrise de ces niveaux, le reste du temps je suis souvent le boulet de la famille pour les sorties et fêtes diverses 🤣


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

de mémoire ma mère refaisait son année de cours tous 3 ans environ
je me souviens aussi que le soir il nous arrivait de rester a l'école 1h -1h30 moi je faisais mes devoirs (l'avantage d'être dans la même école.. ou pas 😜  )et elle, elle corrigeait les cahiers ça arrivait 1 ou 2 fois par semaine, pour les vacances elle ramenait aussi les cahiers


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Je confirme que j'ai toujours eut mes PE enseignant à qui je proposais un contrat avec accueil sur toute l'année (hors mis mes congés bien sur) et si au début ils trouvaient ça étrange, très vite ils confirmaient le grand interet de pouvoir sereinement travailler leurs cours, projets ou corrections puis venir chercher bébé et être totalement dispo pour lui et ses besoins.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

J'ai eu une fois une enseignante pareil j'avais l'enfant temps normal vacances scolaires et juillet en entier c'est elle qui avait choisi pas moi ... mais la plupart du temps les PE instits gardent leur enfant pdt les vacances scolaires ... après Griselda vous avez de la chance qu'ils acceptent votre proposition ...


----------



## Euphrasie (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir Mam971,

Vous n'expliquez pas pourquoi, vous ne souhaitez pas accueillir des enfants à temps plein tout au long de l'année... Est-ce pour vous dégager du temps, est-ce parce que vous souhaitez un rythme pas trop soutenu pour ménager votre énergie, ou autre ?...

... Si telles sont vos motivations, vous pourriez travailler de manière "non permanente", en accueillant des enfants d'enseignants ! Vous pourriez ne travailler, par exemple que les lundis, mardis, jeudis, vendredis uniquement pendant les temps scolaires. Puis, ne pas dépasser un accueil au delà de 17h30 par exemple...
C'est pratique courante dans notre profession. 
Le salaire sera bien sur plus bas qu'avec un contrat de plus de 37 semaines d'accueil programmées par an, mais si vous êtes agréée pour l'accueil de 3, ou 4 enfants c'est correct (tout dépend de vos souhaits en terme de salaire...) pour votre retraite puisque vous aurez déjà bien cotisée en tant qu'enseignante. 
Le seul écueil et ce n'est pas le moindre c'est de réussir à obtenir de type de contrat (accueil hors mercredis et vacances scolaires)... Lorsque l'on habite une très grande ville, c'est tout à fait envisageable. Par contre, pour de petites communes, hélas, c'est loin d'être garanti... Donc bien choisir sa ville.

Belle soirée.


----------



## Pity (2 Décembre 2022)

J'ai travaillé pendant 7 ans avec des familles d'enseignants...
Ce fut un bonheur pour moi car les parents étaient reconnaissants de mon travail et surtout j'ai pû profiter de mes fils, ayant un conjoint en déplacement continuellement
Mes fils m'ont avoué que ça n'était pas toujours facile de m'avoir "partagé" ! Mais Ils ont aussi beaucoup aimé ne jamais avoir été en centre aéré, ni garderie le soir

On ne peut pas tout avoir dans la vie !
Mais lors d'un entretien quand on vous dit qu'ils ont des rtt et prendront leur enfant pour en profiter (équivalent à 3 semaines) et qu'en fin de compte l'enfant vient 5jours/5😢
Et qu'on le dit que cet enfant est fatigué, mauvaise humeur et surtout pas facile à gérer .... ça me laisse perplexe !
Ne serait il pas en manque de ses parents tout simplement ???

Je suis dans le dialogue au Max
Mais ça me fait mal au cœur pour cette nouvelle génération....
Certains parents sont encore des adultes/ado ! Mais le temps ne se rattrape pas


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Décembre 2022)

Pity, il faut inscrire l'absence annoncée lors de l'entretien dans le contrat de travail. (Récurrence, modalités de prévenance ...). 
De plus ce point a peut être pesé dans votre choix de travailler avec cette famille. Donc ce devrait être un élément essentiel constitutif du contrat de travail.


----------

